# GRCA Hunt test/field trial schedule 2015 & call for Volunteers!



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Do they plan to run the entire Master on one day, or will it flow into Sunday? 
.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I'm under the impression they want to run it all in one day. I think three flights of 60. I bet they are trying to make room for people to go off to agility possibly. Not sure exactly.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks Stacey. There are agility trials Saturday, Sunday, and Monday. Only one is GRCA, the other 2 are local clubs. 
I would think if they run 60 in a day we might be able to ask to be run toward the beginning or end of the order if we have a conflict with agility, once we figure out about when we'll be in the agility ring.:crossfing:crossfing
ETA--running toward the beginning would be ideal. That way, if you don't get called back, you can just go on to agility and lick your wounds!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Of course you'll get called back! And the great thing is, this year everything is so much closer together! Do you have your hotel reservation yet? Hotels are filling up! So don't be late. Are you going to show Tito in conformation also? Lots to do at national.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

My hopeful plan is to enter him in Master Hunter, WC, WCX (debating on the O\H qual) in field. Then in obedience probably veterans novice, veterans open, and veterans utility, depending on what day those classes fall on. Otherwise, probably Open B and Utility B. Also in agility, Master FAST on Saturday and Sunday (they aren't offering the FAST class on Monday). Would really really like to enter him in the TD test in tracking, but that's on Saturday, so not sure if that can happen. Finally, I plan to enter him in Gun Dog sweepstakes, plus Hunting Retriever class in conformation. Oh and of course the parade of titleholders  .
Busy week for us!
and yes, I made the hotel reservation a long time ago!



Alaska7133 said:


> Of course you'll get called back! And the great thing is, this year everything is so much closer together! Do you have your hotel reservation yet? Hotels are filling up! So don't be late. Are you going to show Tito in conformation also? Lots to do at national.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

Barb how do you have time to train in all those venues? I'm serious? I feel like I can barely hold my head above water with just hunting stuff!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Shelby, the secret is don't train, LOL. I have very, very little time as I also work full time, in fact, I work 7 days a week. 
Tito has always been a "less is more" kind of guy. He only needs to do something a couple of times to have it in his brain forever. If I do something more than a couple of times with him, he gets bored with it fast. (Trainer issue, not dog issue, I'm just not motivational enough).
I have always limited him to 2 dog sports at a time (I don't include dock diving, as that's just an event here and there). 
We started with obedience and the breed ring. When he got his UDX and UKC UD, age 3, we retired from obedience and added field. He finished his CH right after that, too, so we retired from the breed ring and added in agility and did just agility and field for quite a while. He's getting ready to retire from agility when we finish his MFP title, so that will leave just field, so I recently added in tracking. 
Agility training is 1-2 days per month, 20 minutes each time. So it's not a huge stress. We go to Dan's 3-4 times per month, for an hour each time. That's all we train in field. Tracking is 1 lesson per week, 1 hour at a time, but only 6 months of the year. 
With National coming up, I do need to get him back in obedience as he's been retired from it for a long time. I plan to take him to "drop in training" (you get 15 minutes by yourself in the ring) 4-6 times before National. That will have to be enough, it's all I can squeeze in. 
It's why I don't have another puppy....no time for the dog I have, let alone another one...

eta--oh, and I will have to spend some hours getting his coat back in condition before he goes back in the show ring. I do let him become the monster from the swamp over the summers, he smells pretty rank and looks pretty bad as he's constantly wet.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Master with 60 dogs will absolutely go 2 days


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

hotel4dogs said:


> Shelby, the secret is don't train, LOL. I have very, very little time as I also work full time, in fact, I work 7 days a week.
> Tito has always been a "less is more" kind of guy. He only needs to do something a couple of times to have it in his brain forever. If I do something more than a couple of times with him, he gets bored with it fast. (Trainer issue, not dog issue, I'm just not motivational enough).
> I have always limited him to 2 dog sports at a time (I don't include dock diving, as that's just an event here and there).
> We started with obedience and the breed ring. When he got his UDX and UKC UD, age 3, we retired from obedience and added field. He finished his CH right after that, too, so we retired from the breed ring and added in agility and did just agility and field for quite a while. He's getting ready to retire from agility when we finish his MFP title, so that will leave just field, so I recently added in tracking.
> ...


Actually there is a lot of wisdom here IMO. I believe less can be more. Substitute quality for quantity. 

I know of one person who just MUST do a little more. She creates issues with her dogs.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

A great trainer (who has won the NOI more than once, I believe the only person to do so) says never do something more than twice in a row with a dog when training. If you do it a third time, the dog wonders what they did wrong.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Stacey (or anyone else!) do you know if there's going to be an O/H qual?


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Barb,
I don't think so. They didn't have one the last couple of years. But don't let that stop you from running the Q. Give it a shot. Lots of owner handlers in the Q. Or run the amateur, where it's ALL owner-handlers.


----------



## tpd5 (Nov 7, 2013)

The Am is not necessarily all owner-handlers. The handlers just have to be another amateur. Although I am assuming the majority at the GRCA national are owner-handlers in all stakes based on the fact the big time pros aren't going to show up where the majority of their truck can't run.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Thanks for the clarification! That makes sense.


----------

